
React-native-ios-charts: Bringing iOS Charts to React Native - jpadilla1293
https://github.com/Jpadilla1/react-native-ios-charts
======
WoodenChair
IMHO having to struggle through using it, iOS-charts is an over complicated,
poorly documented, bloated, non-platform conforming (not standard objective-c
style in design nor swifty) in paradigm behemoth. This makes sense since it's
just a very direct port of an Android library. So now we have a Java library
ported to Objective-C ported to JavaScript...

~~~
bliti
It even reads like Java. Jokes aside, this is a nice project and congrats to
the OP.

------
msoad
Jeff Atwood's law is going strong! "any program that can be written in
JavaScript, will be written in JavaScript". We're also pushing the envelope on
what "can" be written in JavaScript!

